# Triton T90 shower tripping fusebox - why?



## babaduck (25 Apr 2009)

Our Triton T90 shower in the en-suite is 7 1/2 years old (October 2001) & in the past week, when himself goes to have a shower, the main fuse trips about 30 seconds after he pulls the cord & starts to shower.

Anybody got a clue as we certainly don't... and if you do, will it be costly/messy to fix?

Muchos, as always


----------



## Jildy (25 Apr 2009)

Sounds like the element has a hole in it and is shorting to ground...

You could either buy a replacement cylinder and element (come as one unit) or just buy a new shower.

I would buy a new one because a new shower will probably be a lot better than your 8yr old one..

One thing to watch is when you are buying a new shower, try to buy one where the water connection and electrical connection are in the same position as your existing one as this will save a lot hassle with the new install.

J.


----------



## babaduck (25 Apr 2009)

Jildy
Are you talking about the cylinder in the immersion?  If so, that was replaced about 2/3 years ago - I remember paying for it!!!

We were planning to replace both bathrooms next year when we have a few bob - is this a short-term or long-term fix you suggest?

Cheers


----------



## murphaph (26 Apr 2009)

Jildy's talking about a part inside the shower unti itself. I'd buy a new shower and yeah, stick with another T90 as they have the connections in roughly the same places (I know cos I took out a 10 yo T90 and put a new one in quite recently). Also, I wouldn't be using the shower if you suspect a short circuit in the unit! One never knows what way it will earth itself and you don't want to be the conductor.


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (30 Apr 2009)

babaduck said:


> Our Triton T90 shower in the en-suite is 7 1/2 years old (October 2001) & in the past week, when himself goes to have a shower, the main fuse trips about 30 seconds after he pulls the cord & starts to shower.
> 
> Anybody got a clue as we certainly don't... and if you do, will it be costly/messy to fix?
> 
> Muchos, as always


 
Is it the main fuse or the RCD? Both go for differnet reasons. Does the power go in the whole house, encluding lighting or is it just the sockets , shower etc and lights stay on? How old is the board?


----------



## bravadin (6 May 2009)

Hi Folks.  You would think this thread was made for me.  My triton started showing the same symptoms this week.  It trips the RCD for the shower only.  My board is fairly new.  Sorry for hijacking the thread like this but I hope you don't mind. 
Thanks


----------



## Jildy (6 May 2009)

Sorry Folks... Just revisited again today..
yeah, cylinder inside shower. This would be a long term fix for that particular problem but if your shower is old, another problem could manifest itself as well later on.

I would just replace the shower.

Reason it has happened is most likely that the water in your area is hard (lime) and the cylinder has a build up of lime in it and has overheated on occasion and eventually broken down in the form of a pinhole leak..

J.


----------



## mick1960 (6 May 2009)

As the other posters have said after 7 years the element in the shower is probably gone,if you replace like with like there would be very little mess.And if you are involving a electrician he should check all the components of the installation back to your fuse board


----------



## Bar101 (6 May 2009)

Lots of possible reasons for this to occur. However the most likely is that the cylinder is defective. Cost for te replacement part is about 40 sterling + delivery. It is possible for a good DIY person to do the  replacement. However make sure the plumbing connections are tight

Other possible problems include...
- poor electrical connections where the wires connect into the unit
- water leak somewhere (from cylinder or maybe a cracked casing)
- dodgy thermal cut-out.

BEFORE YOU REMOVE THE CASING to check out for leaks or poor wiring connections make sure you TURN OFF THE SWITCH (generally a pull cord).


----------



## mick1960 (6 May 2009)

Turn it off from the main fuse if you are going to take a look inside at it,Because you do not know the pull switch is working.Better safe then sorry when dealing with water and electricity.


----------



## oopsbuddy (7 May 2009)

PADDYBOY99 said:


> Is it the main fuse or the RCD? Both go for differnet reasons. Does the power go in the whole house, encluding lighting or is it just the sockets , shower etc and lights stay on? How old is the board?



Yet another post hijacker here with similar problems - sorry! My T90 recently started doing teh same thing, and when it goes, it knocks off several plug sockets too, but no lights...and it is a relatively new board. It hadn't been used for a good while before that, because the shower head holder had broken, but when I replaced it with a non-Triton hose and head, it worked OK for a while, then developed this problem. Do I also need to buy a new shower unit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrisboy (7 May 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> Yet another post hijacker here with similar problems - sorry! My T90 recently started doing teh same thing, and when it goes, it knocks off several plug sockets too, but no lights...and it is a relatively new board. It hadn't been used for a good while before that, because the shower head holder had broken, but when I replaced it with a non-Triton hose and head, it worked OK for a while, then developed this problem. Do I also need to buy a new shower unit? Thanks in advance.




As before, you have an earth leakage, this is causing the RCD to trip which cuts the power to your sockets too.. New element or new shower needed, if its an old shower i'd tend to lean towards a new shower..


----------



## Jildy (7 May 2009)

You don't 'need' to get a new shower unit. You can get it repaired but I would reckon that this would probably cost you between €100-€150. A new shower would cost €300, so if it were me I would just replace the shower. But thats just me..


----------



## chrisboy (7 May 2009)

Jildy said:


> You don't 'need' to get a new shower unit. You can get it repaired but I would reckon that this would probably cost you between €100-€150. A new shower would cost €300, so if it were me I would just replace the shower. But thats just me..




I actually said a new element or shower is needed.. Age of shower is the factor and if the shower is still in guarantee you can get the element installed for free.


----------



## oopsbuddy (7 May 2009)

Thanks everyone, the shower is about 5 years old (or maybe more?) so a new one it will be. Thanks again.


----------

